# MISC | Government Aircraft



## hkskyline

Canadian government A310 @ Chongqing, China 
Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/556/5564515.html


----------



## hkskyline

Russian government IL-62 
Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/188/1881249.html


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong government Eurocopter 
Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/251/2517450.html





































Jetstream


----------



## hkskyline

Chinese Air Force 
Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/557/5573389.html


----------



## hkskyline

Pakistan Air Force
Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/557/5577115.html


----------



## Aokromes

Russia now uses Ilyushin Il-96PU.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air_transports_of_heads_of_state_and_government


----------



## KingNick

Canada :drool:

Angies Airbus A340-313X VIP:









Source: http://www.jetphotos.net/viewphoto.php?id=7152318

Cotam 001:









Source: http://forum.airlines-manager.com/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=20255


----------



## hkskyline

New Zealand Air Force @ Shanghai
Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/583/5832094.html


----------



## yohaniv

Um, Slovenian one. No comment.


----------



## 3737

The dutch government plane isn't much bigger.









Of course we can't forget airforce 1


----------



## daloso

IAI 1124 Westwind HONDURAS


----------



## tosic

It's amazing how the UK has no dedicated airplane for government.


----------



## Avus

*Republic of Bulgaria*

Airbus A319

Photo credit: Anton Vassilev











Mil-8T

Photo credit: Velin Andreev











Dassault Falcon 2000

Photo credit: Chavdar Garchev











Tu-154M

Photo credit: RGG


----------



## Spassky

Aokromes said:


> Russia now uses Ilyushin Il-96PU.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air_transports_of_heads_of_state_and_government


In fact totally 61 airplanes and helicopters are used by Russian government. Of them five are IL-62. Il-96PU is used by President.


----------



## isaidso

hkskyline said:


> Canadian government A310 @ Chongqing, China
> Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/556/5564515.html


When its time for a replacement, the Canadian government should contemplate switching to Bombardier's CSeries. I'm not sure if it would meet the requirements of the Feds regarding capacity, range, etc. but it would be nice if they used a Canadian plane.

CSeries 300
Length: 38.7m
Max Capacity: 160
Max Range: 5463 km


----------



## CxIxMaN

Malaysia

http://www.airliners.net/photo/Mala...31287/L/&sid=e160851a5b90eaeebd75e9babf97c35b









http://www.airliners.net/photo/Mala...02404/L/&sid=1dbc216f9a1acc9d43cb1e10c6f40f8c









http://www.airliners.net/photo/Mala...78116/L/&sid=ad48b091df637cc6f3933da988e25690









http://www.airliners.net/photo/Mala...08116/L/&sid=6002cec225ae15b4aa7f3651dbaa239b


----------



## SamuraiBlue

Here is a compiled list.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air_transports_of_heads_of_state_and_government


----------



## IlhamBXT

*Garuda Indonesia was Chartered for Presidential Flight








*​*

source:http://www.airliners.net/photo/Garu...52170/L/&sid=07c8a5b67aa3acfe3f99b06bda688908*


----------



## Prestwick Pioneer

tosic said:


> It's amazing how the UK has no dedicated airplane for government.


Used to be one of the VC10s or TriStars. Also there was the Queens Flight Andover then 146 or a BA aircraft for Long Haul stuff. I don't think there is the money just now.....

This picture is my copyright, not to be used elsewhere.....
Taken yesterday


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/593/5939080.html


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/616/6164765.html


----------



## melrocks50

ROYAL THAI AIR FORCE A310










source: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._Airbus_A310_-_Flickr_-_111_Emergency_(1).jpg


----------



## fieldsofdreams

My first time here...

*Germany - Air Force* A340-300 (reg. 16-02)


----------



## ovnours

New C&C/VIP transport Il-96-400 for Russia's Federal Security Service








http://russianplanes.net/id154279


----------



## ovnours

Russia








http://russianplanes.net/id155070


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/617/6174668.html


----------



## ZNaseer

Qatar Amiri Flight (AMIRI 1) taking off from Singapore


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/621/6212213.html


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/625/6252800.html


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/630/6304932.html


----------



## hmmwv

Rare clear image showing the government A319 with both PLAAF insignia and wings.
IIRC none of PLAAF's 14 Boeing 737s carry both.


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/636/6361853.html


----------



## drarvind

Very good pictures!!!1
Thanks to all hardworking Photographers!!!!!


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/641/6413313.html


----------



## knrOctober

Royal Thai Air force A340-500 (HS-TLC)



http://www.airteamimages.com/airbus-a340_HS-TLC_thailand---royal-thai-air-force_251321_large.html

:cheers:


----------



## Kosolap

Some more Royal Thai Air Force


----------



## Kosolap




----------



## hkskyline

Boeing E-7A Wedgetail by Steve Walsh, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

0110 - Boeing 737-86X - LHR by Seán Noel O'Connell, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

20-1102 - Boeing 747-47C - LHR by Seán Noel O'Connell, on Flickr


----------



## Mr_Dru

The Netherlands new _B737-700 Business Jet_


Dutch Government B737-700(BBJ) PH-GOV by xjorrdy, on Flickr7


Dutch goverment 737BBJ (PH-GOV) by joey gastel, on Flickr

Less orange then the previous jet.

PH-KBX Netherlands - Government by Pieter van Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Ajo79

Mr_Dru said:


> The Netherlands new _B737-700 Business Jet_
> 
> 
> 
> Less orange then the previous jet.
> 
> PH-KBX Netherlands - Government by Pieter van Marion, on Flickr





how far is the fokker PH-KBX in a long single flight? 

has it been added with an additional tank?


----------



## hkskyline

Royal Thai Air Force A340-500 HS-TYV by YoungKyun Shin, on Flickr


----------



## Mr_Dru

Ajo79 said:


> how far is the fokker PH-KBX in a long single flight?
> 
> has it been added with an additional tank?


The Fokker had a short flight range of only 2,950 km. For a state visit far away from Europe, it always had to have several stops in different countries. However, the royal family first took a normal flight, for example, from KLM, only to board the government plane later.

A requirement of a new government aircraft was that it could reach the Dutch overseas territories in a single flight.

The choice for a Boeing 737 Business Jet actually suits King Willem-Alexander. Since he is also a part-time pilot with KLM (B737), to make enough flight hours to keep his pilot's license.









Fokker 70









Boeing 737 Business Jet. The Dutch king just landed the government plane at Yogyakarta airport.









The Dutch king is a true aviation enthusiast.


----------



## hkskyline

Hamburg Airport: Turkey Government (/ TRK) | Operator: Turkuaz Airlines | Boeing 747-8ZV(BBJ) B748 | TC-TRK | MSN 42096 by Kevin Hackert, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

French Air Force A332MRTT by Scott McGeachy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

A350-941ACJ / F-WJKM (MSN 416) by Mathias Düber - Aviation Photography and more..., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

CYVR - Nav Canada Bombardier CRJ-200ER C-GFIO by Chung Kwok, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

LOT Polish Airlines ERJ-175LR SP-LIH landing WAW/EPWA by Jaws300, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

ROKAF 747-400 by Kevin Boydston, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

EP-IGD by David J Hennigan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

177702 Royal Canadian Air Force Boeing CC-177A Globemaster [email protected] 02Jun21 by Brandon Siska, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Royal Australian Air Force A39-007 Airbus KC-30A (CDG) by Ragoucy Arthur, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Armée de l&#x27;Air (French Air Force) Airbus A330-223 cn 240 F-RARF by Clément Alloing, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

RCAF CC150 - YOW by Mark Brandon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

French Air Force F-RARF 001 A332 YVR take off by King Hui, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

15001 RCAF CC-150 Polaris wearing a VIP livery rotates off of runway 23 at YYZ by Thomas Kim, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

SAF MRTT ...760 BNE 26August2021. by tourismman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

German Air Force Airbus A340-313 cn 274 16+01 by Clément Alloing, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

16/11/2021 Cerimônia de Inauguração da Embaixada do Brasil em Manama by Palácio do Planalto, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

OM-BYK by 炳旭 林, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

SSG5 by 昱瀚 CHEN, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

B-6738 Kingdom of #cambodia #phnompenh to #guangzhou #airbusa320 #avgeek by Jay Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

15001 Royal Canadian Air Force Airbus CC-150 Polaris (2)@YXY 05Feb22 by Brandon Siska, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Polish Air Force 737-8TV (0112) by Chris Ianno, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Boeing B787-8 Dreamliner, Abu Dhabi Amiri Flight, A6-PFC by Max Guenat, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

RCAF CC177 - YTR by Mark Brandon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

01-0040 by Yi-Chi Tang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

PLF106 by 昱瀚 CHEN, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Bahrain_Royal_Flight_B767-400ER_A9C-HMH_LOWW_110722_001 by Wolfgang Kronfuss, on Flickr

Bahrain_Royal_Flight_B767-400ER_A9C-HMH_LOWW_090722_008 by Wolfgang Kronfuss, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

SP-LIG E175 POLISH GOV by John Mason, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Boeing E-4B Nightwatch | 73-1676 | US Air Force | RAF Fairford by Dan Elms, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

16+01 Luftwaffe A340-300 taking off from runway 33R at YYZ carrying German chancellor to YJT by Thomas Kim, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hamburg Airport: German Air Force (/ GAF) | Airbus A350-941CJ A359 | D-AGVT | MSN 468 by Kevin Hackert, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Air Force One VC-25A (82-8000) by Chris Ianno, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

9K-GBB A345 KUWAIT GOV. by John Mason, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

22001 ROKAF 747-8B5 (mother of all Queens) bringing in the president of South Korea and his entourage to YYZ by Thomas Kim, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Abu Dhabi Amiri Flight Boeing 737-8EX (BBJ2) A6-AUH (CFU) by Ragoucy Arthur, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

LOT Polish Airlines ERJ-175LR SP-LIH landing WAW/EPWA by Jaws300, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

22001 by Darcy Stevens, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Luftwaffe A359 10+03 by Chris Sands, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

United Arab Emirates - Abu Dhabi Amiri Flight, Boeing 787 (787-8 Dreamliner), A6-PFC, at JFK, New York, USA. September, 2022 by Tom Turner, on Flickr


----------

